# multiple modems on 1 dsl signal



## Ring-Ding (Aug 8, 2006)

I was wondering if it is possible to have more than 1 modem on one dsl connection, and if so what the advantages/disadvantages are.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

No its not possible. Think about it, one modem connected to one phone line. Since the DSL connection would be locked to one ISP there would be no point in doing it.

Even if you used phone line splitters to connect multiple modems for multiple PC's once the first PC had connected thats it.

What exactly are you trying to do??

Multiple ISPs would reqire multiple phone lines. One for each.

Multiple PC's connecting to a single ISP is called networking.


----------



## Ring-Ding (Aug 8, 2006)

ok, I guess I need to tell you why I wish to do this. I live in a very well insulated 2 story house with a modem/router combination. The actual router itself is upstairs (I am downstairs), on the other side of the house. The signal does reach where I am now, but just barely, which is why I was wondering if I could have a modem upstairs, and one downstairs so that I could just connect via ethernet, with only having one ISP


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No chance. DSL uses all the available bandwidth on the wire. The reason DSL speeds go down as you get farther from the telco CO is because the bandwidth is lowered, and they can push less data through. The pipe is full.

FWIW, insulation has nothing to do with wireless connections.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Look at these devices. They let you extend the range of your wireless network.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=range+extender


----------



## Ring-Ding (Aug 8, 2006)

Terrister said:


> Look at these devices. They let you extend the range of your wireless network.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=range+extender


Does this mean that there are actual things that I can attach to my router that will extend the network range, or that I will have to buy a new router which gives extended network range?

Also, are there some adaptors that pick up the signal better than others, and would make better connections? How does that work. And, Specifically, is there an adaptor that would be better than mine, which is a netgear MA111v1 802.11b http://www.netgear.com/Products/Adapters/BWirelessAdapters/MA111.aspx

I am signed up for DSL >3.0MB, and right now my current bandwidth is on a good day 1.5MB according to www.speakeasy.net Window says that my connection speed is 11 Mbps, sometimes even 2 Mbps. Will having a better connection increase my bandwidth? If so, by how much?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This device extends the routers range. 
Plus, there is no setup to these. Just plug it in and turn it on.


----------



## Ring-Ding (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you terrister, you have been very helpful, and I am considering using the wireless network extender. But before I do this, I am wondering if buying a new adaptor would increase my bandwidth. Whats your feeling on this?


----------



## vincey (Sep 25, 2006)

you can use speedtouch modems on both PC's but the connection to adsl would mean unplugging one and plugging the other one in.. so you could not have both PC's connected at the same time, but should get a decent connection on any of them if you used them at different times.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You could consider something like the [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster coupled with a hi-gain antenna like the [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna. The combination should do nice things for your range and signal strength.


----------



## David PM (Oct 1, 2006)

Ring-Ding said:


> I am signed up for DSL >3.0MB, and right now my current bandwidth is on a good day 1.5MB according to www.speakeasy.net Window says that my connection speed is 11 Mbps, sometimes even 2 Mbps. Will having a better connection increase my bandwidth? If so, by how much?


Remember the connection speed from your PC to the router should always show 11 Mbps as this is your network connection and not your internet connection or DSL connection. 

Now when it comes to the actually ISP connection you may find that your ISP may have sold you 3meg connection but that may only be true from your PC to your ISP server. From there on anything can change this. Remember some of the ISP may also rent international bandwidth from some bigger IT or communications vendor. 

They may only have a certain amount of bandwidth and then they will use various methods to make best use of this bandwidth. Slowing down certain protocols or shaping as they like to refer to it. Also a great story is that it’s a best effort network so they cannot guarantee any speeds.

Having a good connection to your ISP will increase the bandwidth but then your ISP should be able to do a conformance test on your line to determine where you fall into the parameters and what speeds you should be able to obtain. I would speak to them about your overall speed issue.


----------



## mm18223125 (Sep 12, 2004)

as a suggestion read the fine print of your ISPs service policy... most say that they dont guarantee that speed all the time but that you can get up to that speed..... also another thing that can slow down your speeds is the length of the rj11 (telephone/dsl cable).... anything longer then 6 ft and you lose your dsl signal....


----------



## Ring-Ding (Aug 8, 2006)

okay, thank you guys very much, that answers my questions.


----------



## vtoakley (Apr 26, 2010)

Very helpful - thank you all very much ray:


----------

